# holy Spear-it charters inshore for fri June 2



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Need 1-3 divers for an inshore trip. We will determine where to go when everyone gets together that morning. Spearfishing allowed and red snapper will be OPEN!! $110 Call Capt Kevin 850-698-0827 or call mbt


----------

